# I am having a Hesitation during Acceleration



## Jpturbo83 (Oct 3, 2017)

Acceleration: I have a 2013 Cruze I have change spark plugs,done oil changes, And done tons of troubleshooting and still cannot figure out why I still have a hesitation in acceleration but I have no check engine lights on whatsoever someone told me it could be the catalytic converter I don?t know if that?s true I only have 75,000 miles on my Cruze! Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Please describe the condition a bit more. Surging, bogging @ low RPM, an absolute dog off the line...?

Additionally:
1) Run your current tank out and fill up with 93 octane.
2) What spark plugs were the originals replaced with? What did you set the gap to (should be 0.028")?
3) What other troubleshooting has been tried...?


----------



## Jpturbo83 (Oct 3, 2017)

At higher rpm, it?s hesitating around 5,000 RPMs


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


----------



## homerz777 (Oct 14, 2017)

Jpturbo83 said:


> Acceleration: I have a 2013 Cruze I have change spark plugs,done oil changes, And done tons of troubleshooting and still cannot figure out why I still have a hesitation in acceleration but I have no check engine lights on whatsoever someone told me it could be the catalytic converter I don?t know if that?s true I only have 75,000 miles on my Cruze! Does anyone else have this problem?


Have you scanned the vehicle. If so what trouble codes are you getting? Also did the problem suddenly start or was any repair or maintenance carried out just before?


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WaMit86 (Jul 7, 2019)

I have the somewhat same issue. It happens around 2-3 thousand rpms. I accelerate slowly so I have to press the gas pedal down in overdrive to accelerate better. I have a 1.4 turbo 2013 with 154,000 miles. I have replaced the spark plugs and they are gapped at .028. I replaced boost and map sensor, fuel pump, pcv hose and added pcv mod to replace orange check valve inside intake, new intake gasket. It surges at red lights when engine is warm and it will accelerate from stop but once it hits 2nd or 3rd gear around 2-3000 rpms it doesn’t have as much power. It doesn’t have any computer codes. And it leaks oil. I suspect the oil leaks were from failed pcv check valve because it doesn’t leak as much now since I fixed pcv. I have not checked fuel pressures, oil pressure, vacuum. Air filter is mostly clean. I cleaned the MAF sensor


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Have you checked the oil level?
Where are the oil leaks?

besides gapping at .028, torque them at 18 ft-lbs - no anti-seize on stock plugs
make sure the resister springs are free and not caught in the boots
make sure there are no rips/holes in the boots



Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

